# Porch light Column



## Jackpot (May 21, 2008)

New to the forums and did a search looking for this but didn't find one. 

What I'm working on is building a column that will be apart of the gate for my graveyard. I have an old porch light I bought about 5 years ago for a project that never came about and stumbled on it when I was rotting through my parents garage about a week ago. What I plan on doing is using the light for some extra mood lighting and to light the plaque on the column with the cemetery hours and such. The problem is I can't run an extension cord to plug it in as there are no exterior outlets and i can't run a line through a window or anything. What I need is a self contained power source that can run a 25 watt party bulb. I was thinking about wiring up a big 6 volt battery but I'm not sure it would be enough or how long it would last. Anyone ever had to do something like this before, any ideas?


----------



## CraigInPA (Sep 28, 2007)

A 25w 110v party bulb won't light from a 6v lantern battery. You should probably look into converting the fixture to take a 12v landscape bulb (available in various colors and wattages) or an LED array (also available in various colors), if you want to run it from a battery.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Yep, CPA covered it well.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

yep. redoing the internals may be the best way.


----------



## Jackpot (May 21, 2008)

Thanks, didn't think it would work but wasn't sure so thought I'd ask. But now seems to be for a trip to the store so I can tear this thing apart and put it back together again. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

You may even be able to do it solar powered if you get the solar powered landscape lights.


----------



## Jackpot (May 21, 2008)

I thought about that to when I was at the store and they have this single lantern with solar panels for only 5 dollars that I may be going back for now, as soon as I'm done with work.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

There are also a number of cheap ($3-5) led lanterns on the market that you could refit to go into you fixture.


----------

